

Conversion Optimizer: AdWords, Done Right - Mistone
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2007/11/10/conversion-optimizer-adwords-done-right/

======
kposehn
Over the years I've found that Conversion Optimizer is not actually as good as
dedicated bid algorithms like Kenshoo or Omniture Search Center. However, it
does have the advantage of being free.

If you're doing small scale stuff (less than $1k/month in spend) and are not
spending much per conversion already (anything below $10) it can work fine.
Upgrade to a more mature tool if you're not - it is worth the cash.

